# Suspected hydrocephalus



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I haven't been on here for a while, but I received possibly devastating news yesterday, and would appreciate some advice from knowledgeable people. I took my little Florrie to the vet to be spayed yesterday, but was called to come to pick her up before the surgery took place. The vet wouldn't do it because she suspects Florrie is showing signs of hydocephalus. I took her to the surgery about three weeks ago because she was tilting her head to the side and veering a little when she walked: the vet treated her for a possible ear infection even though he couldn't see any signs of inflammation. Now he's saying that he suspects hydrocephalus because she's still tilting her head slightly - he also commented that her molera was rather overlarge. She's now on a course of antibiotics to completely eliminate the possibility of infection, and if that doesn't work, she will be referred to the vet hospital in Bristol for an MRI scan. 

I've been googling the symptoms, and although Florrie fits some of them (she has a slight head tilt, she's small), she isn't having seizures or falling over, and her eyes are normal. Moreover, she's full of energy, eating well, and running around like a mad thing. So do you think the vet might be wrong? I really don't want to contemplate him being right, as I love Florrie with all my heart, and I couldn't bear for her to suffer. 

Also, if she does have hydrocephalus, what's the treatment and outlook? I can't find any consistent information on this on the internet. Can chihuahuas live with hydrocephalus, or is is an inevitable death sentence? 

I'd appreciate any words of advice on this, as I'm really worried now, and don't want to think that I might lose my girl. She's barely a year old, tiny (1.5kg), and very beautiful.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

There are stages of hydrocephalus. If it is mild, well Florrie could live a normal life. I'd go ahead and get the MRI and see what it is. There are some treatments too. Don't worry, as for now Florrie seems fine. Keep us informed.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that your little Florrie may have this. Hopefully the vet is wrong and it's not that. When googling stuff like that, it always comes up with worst case scenarios so it's probably best not to panic until you know for certain (and know the severity of it if she does have it). I'm sure I read before that some can live relatively normal lives if it's mild and treated, but I have no experience with this so I can't give advice. I hope your little girl will be ok. She sounds healthy and fine otherwise so that has to be a good sign, right?


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reassurance, Susan and Camille. It just keep preying on my mind, and I'm watching her like a hawk at the moment - am trying hard not to be over-protective, and to just treat her as I always have done.

And I love your siggy, Camille, with the little memorial to Coco in the middle of it. I see Rocky never did get his name change! Both your little ones are looking great, and I bet you're really loving having two. x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so glad the vet didn't proceed with the surgery. I agree to have the MRI as early detection for anything is always best. Sounds like you have a good vet. Please keep us updated!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So very sorry for your news on Florrie. I am praying that if it's discovered she has it, it is mild, and she will be able to live a relatively normal life as the others have said. I know nothing of this, but I agree with Camille, googling things does tend to give worst case scenario. I would do the same thing in your situation to have an idea of what you are facing, but please try not to let it make you afraid. Please let us know what the doctors say.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Thank you again for all your reassurance. It's great to get support from chihuahua people online. Florrie's been on antibiotics for three days now, and while she still has a slight head tilt, she seems to be gaining energy. I hadn't thought of her as abnormally quiet before, but she's racing around like a mad thing now. She was always eating and sleeping normally, and continues to do so. I'm cautiously hopeful that these may be good signs, but I'm not assuming anything yet.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> Thanks for the reassurance, Susan and Camille. It just keep preying on my mind, and I'm watching her like a hawk at the moment - am trying hard not to be over-protective, and to just treat her as I always have done.
> 
> And I love your siggy, Camille, with the little memorial to Coco in the middle of it. I see Rocky never did get his name change! Both your little ones are looking great, and I bet you're really loving having two. x


Thanks! And yes I love having 2 chihuahuas, I would never go back to just having one. I guess I'm officially addicted. 

And I understand, I would feel the same way in your situation. I really hope the issue goes away with the antibiotics! Keep us updated.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

So pleased to hear she is a little 'happier'


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am hoping the vet is mistaken. Florrie is very typey, she has a very pronounced apple dome skull. In another breed this would be a symptom of hydrocephalus, so it could be that your vet is just not used to seeing typey Chis.
Other than that I can't offer any advice. The only hydro pups i have ever encountered were tiny puppies, and the condition was obvious and serious enough that they were PTS.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I took Florrie to the vet for a check-up today, as she's finished her course of antibiotics. It's good news - she's clearly responded to the medication, which indicates an infection rather than hydrocephalus. She still has a slight head tilt, but nothing too worrying. The vet has suggested that we delay spaying Florrie until after her next season, just to make sure, which means she'll have the op late August/early September. So if anyone can recommend a place where I can get some teeny-tiny doggy knickers, it would be much appreciated. :hello1:

Here she is getting very stroppy with her big brother, who is trying to steal her toy!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yay, so glad my little Florrie Bunny is feeling better and that it was all good news.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woohoo great news


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Awww.such wonderful news! She is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Nothing I love more than a teeny, tiny doll with attitude! lol So thankful for great news and that she is better!


----------

